# Chicken Chores



## weebug (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi! I thought it would be fun to make a little "movie" depicting a typical day of 'chicken chores':

[url=[/URL]


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice job..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hahahahaha well that was fun!


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

That is very cool!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that was great! What a treat to watch after a long day! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

How cute!!!

Now mods, what is the official word on posting videos? I've heard yes and no.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Me too. But there are controls for video so lets see this one stays up like Locnar.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

That was so awesome...you should put it on other topics so everyone will get a chance to see it!! Jen


----------



## weebug (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks ya'll! I guess ya'll knw I am new to the group. I didn't know there were rules about posting videos. I reckon I should go look at the FAQs!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You may just be our rogue elephant unbeknownst to you. . Sit tight and let's see how this plays out.


----------



## weebug (Sep 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> You may just be our rogue elephant unbeknownst to you. . Sit tight and let's see how this plays out.


*giggles* this feels conspiritorial!


----------

